# تقسيمه طلمبة ديزل كامنز



## احمد صلاح حجازي (6 أغسطس 2010)

اريد المساعده عن كيفيه تقسيمه طلمبه ديزل كامنز 4 سلندر الترس مركب علي مسلوب وليس خابور


----------



## مصطفى احمد شحا (24 يناير 2011)

ارجو الرد عن طلمبه ديزل لماكينه كامنز 425 kva على مولد بتشغل غطاس 100 حصان عند التحميل الماكينه بتنتش


----------



## mpeabdoo (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

اولا قم بالكشف على فلتر الجاز(تغييرة)
ملحوظة: مع الحمل لازم الماكينة تنتش فى بداية التشغيل وتستقر بعد كدا
اذا استمرت افحص الجفرنر 
واذا استمرت اقحص طلمبة الجاز وتقسيمتها

eng: abdelazeem mohamed s
:81::81::81::81::81::81::81:


----------

